# YJ LingGan 3x3 (MoYu)



## windhero (Nov 1, 2013)

Yay, another one. I dont know if these pictures are real or not but the face of Feliks appears on the box, so yeah. Got the info from Echo who apparently read it on mf8-forums.

*This cube is a MoYu SuLong with round color caps and a new name*


----------



## piyushp761 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ohhh... Man.... I getting sick of all these 3x3s


----------



## KongShou (Nov 1, 2013)

This isnt a new cube, its sulong with a round coloured cap as stated in the original thread here


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 1, 2013)

Great, another 3x3! Not sure about those porthole tiles though...


----------



## windhero (Nov 1, 2013)

KongShou said:


> This isnt a new cube, its sulong with a round coloured cap as stated in the original thread here



So why name it something different :facepalm:

I dont know how long this sale strategy will last, seems like people are getting fed up of buying a cube just to see an improved version pop up on the market a month later. I know I am fed up with it.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 1, 2013)

windhero said:


> So why name it something different :facepalm:
> 
> I dont know how long this sale strategy will last, seems like people are getting fed up of buying a cube just to see an improved version pop up on the market a month later. I know I am fed up with it.



can u update the op so people dont get mislead


----------



## windhero (Nov 1, 2013)

KongShou said:


> can u update the op so people dont get mislead



Absolutely, my bad.


----------



## YddEd (Nov 1, 2013)

Looks ugly.


----------



## windhero (Nov 1, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Looks ugly.



Yes it does, also might have horrible lookahead as the tiles are so small compared to the pieces. Beats me why Feliks's face would be on the box of this cube particularly


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 1, 2013)

windhero said:


> Yes it does, also might have horrible lookahead as the tiles are so small compared to the pieces. Beats me why Feliks's face would be on the box of this cube particularly



Money?


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2013)

windhero said:


> Yes it does, also might have horrible lookahead as the tiles are so small compared to the pieces. Beats me why Feliks's face would be on the box of this cube particularly



Haha, me too. It's just one of the photos I sent them for the scholarship thing (breaking the WR average with the weilong).


----------



## KongShou (Nov 1, 2013)

windhero said:


> Yes it does, also might have horrible lookahead as the tiles are so small compared to the pieces. Beats me why Feliks's face would be on the box of this cube particularly



feliks is working in collaboration with yj. he got paid the money for his world record and has agreed fro his face to appear on all of yjs cube

edit: ninja'd by the man himself


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 1, 2013)

I guess I can't trust Faz's times anymore.
Every time he gets a great solve I will be thinking 'he's not really that fast, he's only doing it for the money'.


----------



## TDM (Nov 1, 2013)

He could at least be holding the cube that's in the box, not a different one.


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> I guess I can't trust Faz's times anymore.
> Every time he gets a great solve I will be thinking 'he's not really that fast, he's only doing it for the money'.



Even though that was a joke, I still resent it 

Anyone who broke the wr average/single would've been on that box (I'm guessing). All I did was accept the scholarship


----------



## KongShou (Nov 1, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Even though that was a joke, I still resent it
> 
> Anyone who broke the wr average/single would've been on that box (I'm guessing). All I did was accept the scholarship



its fine, we are just jealous


----------



## cubizh (Nov 1, 2013)

Could any of you guys that understand the language post a translation of what's being written around the Feliks area?
Thanks.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 1, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Even though that was a joke, I still resent it



I'm personally surprised it's taken this long for a company to offer you a deal of some sort.
I'm sure nobody will think less of you for it.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Nov 1, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'm personally surprised it's taken this long for a company to offer you a deal of some sort.
> *I'm sure nobody will think less of you for it.*



CoughSELLOUTcough.

I kid. Don't worry


----------



## KongShou (Nov 1, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Could any of you guys that understand the language post a translation of what's being written around the Feliks area?
> Thanks.



basically feliks won loads of money from getting the wr with the weilong and he has agreed to yj using his picture in their cubes.

exaggerated by yj, of course


----------



## cubizh (Nov 1, 2013)

I meant on the actual box of the cube. Is that it? Interesting.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 1, 2013)

cubizh said:


> I meant on the actual box of the cube. Is that it? Interesting.



oh...

Feliks Zemdegs, speedcubing competitor, uses YongJun MoYu cube and at Australia National Championship(They made it sound incredibly posh) broke the world record of 3x3 average with 7.49 seconds.

at the left: Holder of many world records(again, very posh)

right: World Champion: Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 1, 2013)

Why so many new cubes from YJ/MoYu all of a sudden?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 1, 2013)

ITS NOT A LONG! OWCHI


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 1, 2013)

Looks weird. Not getting it. Easy decision.


----------



## kcl (Nov 1, 2013)

Looks hideous. If they want faz on a box, why not put him with his main cube? :fp


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 1, 2013)

cool, a weilong with circular stickers


----------



## mati1242 (Nov 1, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> cool, a weilong with circular stickers



Not WeiLong but Sulong.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 1, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Not WeiLong but Sulong.



idk what a sulong is, but i wouldnt be surprised if its exactly the same as a weilong with 1 tiny change which is then sold as a "new cube"


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 1, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> idk what a sulong is, but i wouldnt be surprised if its exactly the same as a weilong with 1 tiny change which is then sold as a "new cube"



hear is a sulong http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43957-SuLong-new-speedcube-available-Sept-20th


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> hear is a sulong http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43957-SuLong-new-speedcube-available-Sept-20th



ok its simular two a weilong


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 6, 2013)

Guess what it's out on wallbuys 
http://wallbuys.com/groupbuy/YJ-LingGan-3x3x3-for-Speed-Cubing-with-Tiles-Black-58mm--11758
http://wallbuys.com/groupbuy/YJ-LingGan-3x3x3-for-Speed-Cubing-with-Tiles-Transparent-58mm--11757
http://wallbuys.com/Product/YJ-LingGan-3x3x3-for-Speed-Cubing-with-Tiles-Black-58mm--11758
http://wallbuys.com/Product/YJ-LingGan-3x3x3-for-Speed-Cubing-with-Tiles-Transparent-58mm--11757


----------



## kcl (Nov 6, 2013)

They made another one.. :fp


----------



## rj (Nov 6, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> They made another one.. :fp



Yup. This is so cool.


----------



## kcl (Nov 6, 2013)

rj said:


> Yup. This is so cool.



It's just getting annoying now. I'm done with 3x3s. I honestly believe performance isn't going to get any better, so if I'm satisfied with the feel of my main, buying more is pointless.


----------



## rj (Nov 6, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> It's just getting annoying now. I'm done with 3x3s. I honestly believe performance isn't going to get any better, so if I'm satisfied with the feel of my main, buying more is pointless.



People said that about the Zhanchi, too. You don't have to get new cubes, but it's good that they're trying everything.


----------



## ianliu64 (Nov 6, 2013)

@Moyu-
NO MOAR.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 6, 2013)

This is one of the stupidest ideas I've seen for a while in the world of 3x3. Honestly? Rename the Sulong and put circle tiles on it? Is MoYu that desperate?


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 7, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Guess what it's out on wallbuys
> http://wallbuys.com/groupbuy/YJ-LingGan-3x3x3-for-Speed-Cubing-with-Tiles-Black-58mm--11758
> http://wallbuys.com/groupbuy/YJ-LingGan-3x3x3-for-Speed-Cubing-with-Tiles-Transparent-58mm--11757
> http://wallbuys.com/Product/YJ-LingGan-3x3x3-for-Speed-Cubing-with-Tiles-Black-58mm--11758
> http://wallbuys.com/Product/YJ-LingGan-3x3x3-for-Speed-Cubing-with-Tiles-Transparent-58mm--11757



and on sale for $4.49 for the next 2 days


----------



## KonKaii (Nov 7, 2013)

It's like as if cube designers ran out of ideas....

A cube with smooth convex (grip?) tiles made of transparent plastic.......isn't that all nono's for speed?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 7, 2013)

KonKaii said:


> It's like as if cube designers ran out of ideas....
> 
> A cube with smooth convex (grip?) tiles made of transparent plastic.......isn't that all nono's for speed?



The mf8 Legend v2 has tiles with convex dips on them.


----------



## kcl (Nov 7, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> The mf8 Legend v2 has tiles with convex dips on them.



Name one person who uses a mf8 v2 for anything other than multiBLD. 
Also, the dips are concave..


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 7, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Name one person who uses a mf8 v2 for anything other than multiBLD.


I use mine as a door stop and paperweight...


----------



## mangocuber (Nov 7, 2013)

Has anyone ordered this or got it yet.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah I ordered it. Will take a few weeks before I have it though


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 7, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yeah I ordered it. Will take a few weeks before I have it though


Marcel you are incorrigible


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 7, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> I use mine as a door stop and paperweight...


Haha!



MarcelP said:


> Yeah I ordered it. Will take a few weeks before I have it though


Ok, I will watch your review when you've made it.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 7, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Marcel you are incorrigible



You know, everyone needs a cube with small rounded stickers/tiles..


----------



## rj (Nov 7, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> You know, everyone needs a cube with small rounded stickers/tiles..



Especially you. Do you have an 11x11?


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 7, 2013)

rj said:


> Especially you. Do you have an 11x11?



No, I stopped at 7x7 because it takes the whole evening to solve one.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 7, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> You know, everyone needs a cube with small rounded stickers/tiles..


Well yeah, I have to admit I was tempted just because it's different. It might be crap for solving but it will have novelty value for at least the first 10 minutes of ownership


----------



## rj (Nov 7, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> No, I stopped at 7x7 because it takes the whole evening to solve one.



hehe. I average 23 minutes on 7x7.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 7, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> but it will have novelty value for at least the first 10 minutes of ownership



Well worth the 4 bucks..


----------



## rj (Nov 7, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Well worth the 4 bucks..



Oh, Marcel. 
how many cubes dost thou have?


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 7, 2013)

rj said:


> Oh, Marcel.
> how many cubes dost thou have?



Not so many. Less then 100


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Nov 7, 2013)

rj said:


> hehe. I average 23 minutes on 7x7.



Dammit.
I average 24


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 7, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Not so many. Less then 100



Somehow this reminded me of China. "We are only a small village... of 1 million people..."


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 7, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Somehow this reminded me of China. "We are only a small village... of 1 million people..."



Lol.. in my village live 2000 people. And once I got a cube from China and it only had my address without housenumber. And since I am that guy who gets all these packages from China they knew where to deliver..


----------



## rj (Nov 7, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Dammit.
> I average 24



 What's your 3x3 average now?


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Nov 7, 2013)

rj said:


> What's your 3x3 average now?



26-28

Also, I personally think that feliks should be on the WeiLong box instead.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow another one.... Meh I'll just stick to my Weilong.


----------



## rj (Nov 8, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> 26-28
> 
> Also, I personally think that feliks should be on the WeiLong box instead.



lol. A month ago you were faster than me. Agreed


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Nov 8, 2013)

rj said:


> lol. A month ago you were faster than me. Agreed



I became colour neutral over the last 4 months. And I improve slowly.


----------



## rj (Nov 8, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> I became colour neutral over the last 4 months. And I improve slowly.



Ah. I see. I became opposite neutral, so that slowed me down.


----------



## thesolver (Nov 8, 2013)

They could have made a weilong with better plastic and a better mould.
Then add Feliks' photo.


----------



## rj (Nov 8, 2013)

thesolver said:


> They could have made a weilong with better plastic and a better mould.
> Then add Feliks' photo.



The Weilong is fine. They should have made a 5x5.


----------



## kcl (Nov 8, 2013)

rj said:


> The Weilong is fine. They should have made a 5x5.



But there really isn't an easy way to improve upon the SS, unless it had pre florian mod.


----------



## AndersB (Nov 8, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> But there really isn't an easy way to improve upon the SS, unless it had pre florian mod.



Didn't we say that about the Zhanchi aswell? And I think SS 5s aren't even at the level that Zhanchis are... (I'm of course taking into account that it is a 5x5 and not a 3x3, but still.)


----------



## kcl (Nov 8, 2013)

AndersB said:


> Didn't we say that about the Zhanchi aswell? And I think SS 5s aren't even at the level that Zhanchis are... (I'm of course taking into account that it is a 5x5 and not a 3x3, but still.)



This is true. All we were able to add to 3x3s was unpoppability. They already had the florian mod. If a SS 5x5 were made pre modded, it would be darn near perfect since it doesn't pop.


----------



## rj (Nov 8, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> This is true. All we were able to add to 3x3s was unpoppability. They already had the florian mod. If a SS 5x5 were made pre modded, it would be darn near perfect since it doesn't pop.



Well, mine does, but I'm weird. Agreed


----------



## CubezUBR (Nov 8, 2013)

moyu plz dont become money pigs


----------



## AndersB (Nov 8, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> This is true. All we were able to add to 3x3s was unpoppability. They already had the florian mod. If a SS 5x5 were made pre modded, it would be darn near perfect since it doesn't pop.



But you're still not thinking about that the mechanism itself also improved between, lets say the Zhanchi and the Weilong. I think SS 5s' mechanism aren't perfect. Sure, Florian mod does make a huge difference, but it isn't all that can be done.


----------



## kcl (Nov 8, 2013)

AndersB said:


> But you're still not thinking about that the mechanism itself also improved between, lets say the Zhanchi and the Weilong. I think SS 5s' mechanism aren't perfect. Sure, Florian mod does make a huge difference, but it isn't all that can be done.



But at the same time, it's a 5x5. Our options for internals are more limited.


----------



## AndersB (Nov 8, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> But at the same time, it's a 5x5. Our options for internals are more limited.



Okay, I guess we are of different opinions on this matter, and I won't take it any further, it's offtopice enough already. .

More ontopic: I'm probably going to get this cube just because I like collecting these things


----------



## thesolver (Nov 9, 2013)

If a pre Florian modded 5x5 with less blocky pieces with the Dayan or Moyu design is made, there are chances that it can become the next big thing.


----------



## yockee (Nov 9, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> @Moyu-
> NO MOAR.



This, the SuLong and the ChiLong aren't MoYu. It's just YJ. We want more MoYu. We want YJ to stop making more versions of the SuLong.



CubezUBR said:


> moyu plz dont become money pigs



It isn't MoYu, it's YJ. MoYu only released the HuanYing and WeiLong (as far as 3x3's go). The rest was all YJ. MoYu at least creates new mechanisms for each cube. YJ just makes slight variations of the same cube.



rj said:


> The Weilong is fine. They should have made a 5x5.



cough 6x6 cough




kclejeune said:


> But there really isn't an easy way to improve upon the SS, unless it had pre florian mod.



cough V cube 5 cough


----------



## rj (Nov 9, 2013)

yockee said:


> cough 6x6 cough



I like SS 6x6! It's better than my SS 5x5!


----------



## kcl (Nov 9, 2013)

rj said:


> I like SS 6x6! It's better than my SS 5x5!



I still can't comprehend this. Your 5x5 must suck..


----------



## rj (Nov 9, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I still can't comprehend this. Your 5x5 must suck..



It does. It pops like ****.


----------



## kcl (Nov 9, 2013)

rj said:


> It does. It pops like ****.



Oh you need to tighten it a good bit. Mine used to also.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;f0LHa5iz81g]http://youtu.be/f0LHa5iz81g[/video]


----------

